

You can increase your intelligence and 5 ways to do it - jagbolanos
http://www.scientificamerican.com/blog/post.cfm?id=you-can-increase-your-intelligence-2011-03-07

======
emiretsky
The original paper, while not conclusive, presents an intriguing idea. But the
conclusion of the article is extremely trivial. Do you really need experience
working with autistic kids to know that challenging one's self is good?

